# Easy Repair for Plastic Molded Skeleton Body Joints



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

I picked up a damaged plastic skelly for a project I am going to be building. This particular one came from the factory with the feet broken off which seems to be a common problem. I found a quick and easy solution to patch them up again. This method could be used on just about any part of the skelly using different sized zip ties. 

Here is the damaged foot. You can see the crack where the screw ripped through the plastic. 







Chose a proper width and length zip tie. You will need to drill 2 holes for the zip tie as shown. Make sure you you are far enough away from the cracks and that you are drilling into a stable piece of plastic. Make the holes as small as possible to reduce the chance of further cracking. 







Run the zip tie through the holes you drilled earlier and attach to the body. Snug it down. DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN IT !







Re-attach the body part by removing and then re-installing the screw in the other half of the joint. 







Good as new, well almost......


----------



## xrockonx911 (Jul 28, 2010)

haha awesome! 
I've had feet fall off.... I heated up plastic powder and re-built the joint... makes them rather stiff and ready to be broken again though. 
Your way seems a lot easier.


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

xrockonx911 said:


> haha awesome!
> I've had feet fall off.... I heated up plastic powder and re-built the joint... makes them rather stiff and ready to be broken again though.
> Your way seems a lot easier.


Initially I was going to try to make some sort of patch out of thin aluminum or by heating a piece of plastic,molding it to fit, then riveting it on. This was much easier and seems like it will hold just fine. The plastic around the broken area seems to be stronger than where it broke. My guess is it's just a problem with the mold, or the manufacturing process itself. I am doubting there is a lot of quality control on these things.


----------



## klue (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice tutorial! Easy fix with something most people have lying around, thanks so much,I'll definitely be giving this a try!


----------



## nicknack918 (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great idea!! Last year we did some damage to our bluckys when we put PVC through them. I've been looking for a way to re-attach the hands and feet without it being a major project. This will work perfect!! Thanks for the great tip!!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

My Dad used to have his own body shop..and his does some intense model building( airplane/ diorama stuff) I think he wants to take a crack (haha) at my broken skelly. Bondo or something of the sorts. I will make him let me know what he does. dropping off skelly when I pick up my truck next week..


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

LaBruja said:


> My Dad used to have his own body shop..and his does some intense model building( airplane/ diorama stuff) I think he wants to take a crack (haha) at my broken skelly. Bondo or something of the sorts. I will make him let me know what he does. dropping off skelly when I pick up my truck next week..


You should take some before and after shots and see if Dad wil be willing to document it for you. I think the biggest problem with these skellies is that some of the areas are just weak. The tops of the feet seem to be one of the worst spots.


----------

